# new member posting from sunny scotland...



## motherwelltim (Mar 25, 2010)

hi all, came across this forum whilst looking up some good food recipes for some great nutritional meals...

looks like a good forum

hope to give/receive some good advice

brian


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*motherwelltim* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## FindingMyWay (Mar 25, 2010)

Greetings, Brian!  

I guess that's your little one in your avatar pic?  What a little cutie!


----------



## MsGuns (Mar 25, 2010)

*Welcome Brian!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2010)

motherwelltim said:


> hi all, came across this forum whilst looking up *some good food recipes for* some great nutritional meals...
> 
> looks like a good forum
> 
> ...



_Haggis?_ 

*Welcome!*


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## motherwelltim (Mar 27, 2010)

FindingMyWay said:


> Greetings, Brian!
> 
> I guess that's your little one in your avatar pic?  What a little cutie!




yeah hes a little cracker

little fella was born with cystic fibrosis, gutted.

but we will march on, he has some tough times ahead


----------



## motherwelltim (Mar 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _*Haggis*?_
> 
> *Welcome!*



lol

weird, ive never tried it


----------



## FindingMyWay (Mar 27, 2010)

motherwelltim said:


> yeah hes a little cracker
> 
> little fella was born with cystic fibrosis, gutted.
> 
> but we will march on, he has some tough times ahead


 

Aw, poor little thing...  

You sound positive though, and ready to fight with him, and that's excellent.


----------



## Mredkin (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## hairyarsedscot (Aug 4, 2010)

howdy ...from dougie......BONKLE  NEWMAINS...ITS A SMALL WORLD


----------

